# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  What's in the canned Thabo Mbeki Documentary.

## I Robot

We might never get to see it, but here is an article from M&G about what is in the documentary that SABC decided not to screen.

----------


## Dave A

Coming soon to the small screen...



> A television documentary on President Thabo Mbeki, pulled off the air at the last minute, is finally to be screened by the South African Broadcasting Corporation (SABC), the Freedom of Expression Institute (FXI) said on Wednesday.
> 
> The pulling of the documentary resulted in accusations of self-censorship being levelled against the national broadcaster.
> 
> At the time the SABC said the programme was canned because "internal approval processes were not correctly followed".
> 
> The FXI expressed concern that the reportedly critical tone adopted towards Mbeki had resulted in the withdrawal of the documentary -- and constituted self-censorship. 
> 
> A version of the documentary with "minor edits" will be screened on Sunday June 10 at 9pm on SABC 3.
> full story from M&G here

----------


## AndreMorgenrood

The SABC has again changed its mind about screening a controversial documentary on President Thabo Mbeki that was canned about a year ago.

"No, it will not be shown," said SABC spokesperson Kaizer Kganyago on Thursday after the Freedom of Expression Institute (FXI) released a statement indicating that the documentary would be screened.

On Thursday, documentary producer Ben Cashden told Sapa that the programme would be aired on Sunday at 9pm on SABC 3.

"We really feel no one has the right to announce things for us," Kganyago said.

"Unauthorised: Thabo Mbeki" also appears as an entry in the 9pm time slot on SABC's online schedule, indicating that the programme would be aired.

Full story on IOL

----------


## Dave A

It was a coin toss as to whether to post this here or in the How to suppress the truth thread. It's hard to decide what is the more important - What really _is_ in that documentary, or the fact that the SABC is so mad keen to make sure the public doesn't get to see it.



> *SABC seeks interdict against screening of Mbeki doccie*
> The Mail & Guardian is going ahead with plans to screen a controversial documentary on President Thabo Mbeki at its Critical Thinking Forum in Johannesburg this week -- despite possible legal action against the documentary's producer by the South African Broadcasting Corporation (SABC).
> 
> The public broadcaster was on Tuesday seeking an urgent court interdict against Broad Daylight Films to prevent the screening of the documentary titled Unauthorised: Thabo Mbeki. Its application will be heard on Wednesday at the Johannesburg High Court.
> full story from M&G here

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Can anyone say YouTube?

----------


## Dave A

Is it on YouTube?

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

It should be!

First thing I do when someone tells me I can't publish something, is find a way to do it...  If this publisher is purely after money then he's a dimbwitt!  Yes, you've spent money on making the thing, but getting the truth out is more important...

Think YouTube, Google Video, Zoopy, and a zillion others out there that allows you to publish your vid...  If all else fails, take the path of the creators of BumFights.com

No one wanted to publish their stuff, so they created a website, and sold it from there...  It's been on P2P networks for so long that you can get it for free from there...

If this guy contacts me, and gets me the vid, I can make the whole world see it before the sun goes down tomorrow night...  The truth will come out, whether the SABC tries to hamper it or not...

----------


## Dave A

That sort of thing can have some unexpected downstream consequences. Look at Ms French City Hilton and her unauthorised "look who got made" video - it set her up.

Next thing we know, either the SABC will become an international media conglomerate, or Thabo will end up being president of the United States of Africa.

The funniest part is reading all the SABC smoke as to why they haven't managed to squeeze the doccie into their hectic schedule so far.

On a slightly more serious note - I see there could be a bun fight over who actually owns the footage. The producers are claiming breach of contract...

----------


## Dave A

Let's try again, shall we.



> The South African Broadcasting Corporation's (SABC) information centre said on Wednesday that it will show the controversial documentary Unauthorised: Thabo Mbeki next Wednesday, October 3.
> 
> The film is scheduled to appear on SABC3 at 9.30pm, according to the scheduling desk.
> 
> However, SABC spokesperson Kaiser Kganyago would not confirm that the film would indeed be shown. "Although it might be scheduled, you know what happened last time," he said.
> from M&G here

----------


## duncan drennan

Did anybody watch this? I saw that it did actually manage to make it to screen.

----------


## Dave A

Aaarghhh!

1. I forgot.
2. I went to my daughter's speech/prizegiving evening.

/Storms off in royal mood.

----------


## Chatmaster

Yes, I actually watched it. I cannot understand why the documentary caused such a big issue. Yes it did reflect some issues between Thabo and people like Madiba and Zuma. It also discussed some issues in terms of his views on the political spectrum. But it wasn't anything we are not all aware of. I think it was a very good documentary.

----------

